# Random snake photos thread



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Apologies if this thread is in the wring section - by all means move it !

Some snakes are just so beautiful I want to share them 

Apologies if they’re not all named ... that’s your job 


Aussie Cobra 

Collett's snake (Pseudechis colletti ), also commonly known as Collett's black snake, Collett's cobra, or Down's tiger snake, is a species of venomous snake in the family Elapidae. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Such amazing colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Great view of the air tube !!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

This will split the room ... some may love it whilst others hate .,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

This looks like a Perch ... but the snake ??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Atheris?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stu II said:


> Atheris?




I’m sorry I really don’t know.. just saw it on Instagram labelled a snake ...

Just so spectacular I thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CHjAE3hCQyt/?igshid=19ac8pug2bw76


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


<3 :thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

wow. :gasp:

That is so cool : victory:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

African Black Wolf Snake !!

Lycophidion semicinctum 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Amazing King Cobra clip !!


https://www.instagram.com/p/CIa6TGfH1GH/?igshid=1jxlf1wg2zshx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I usually don’t care for stripes down the spine but this is real nice alternative..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Leopard Enchi Grail











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Hoggie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Black Cobra 

The










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Footage of a Tentacled Snake 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CJWPEVdp-Ud/?igshid=1focddya43ejk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wall-e (6 mo ago)

Zincubus said:


> This will split the room ... some may love it whilst others hate .,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice python


----------

